
Any Half-Decent Hacker Could Break into Mar-A-Lago. We Tested It - jbegley
https://gizmodo.com/any-half-decent-hacker-could-break-into-mar-a-lago-we-1795276155
======
6stringmerc
While many might find this unsurprising considering the names involved, I
think the larger theme of "Multiple Industries - such as Hospitality - Go
Cheap on InfoSec Basics, Taunt Disaster" is quite valid.

